# Ijoy RDTA BOX mod review



## Constantbester (22/2/17)

so this is my first review ever...sorry for the long wait, my studies have been keeping me a bit busy. but here it is, sorry for any mistakes.

*RDTA BOX
Introduction:*
The rdta box mod is the new innovation from Ijoy collaborating with Twisted420. it uses Ijoy's imc interchangeable deck system that is also compatible with the RDTA combo and RDTA classic. it has a built in 12.8ml tank and uses 2 18650 batteries’ that can reach up to 200w. the micro usb port is for firmware upgrading only and cannot be charged through it. It truly is a one of a kind mod that puts out flavor and clouds like a king.







*Unboxing:*

the box is nothing special. on the front you see a picture of the mod and the color of the one you get inside.








On one side there is some info about the mod and a warning. On the back you get a short description with the product features and included goodies.








When you open up the box you see the mod and under that is some extra goodies. the RDTA box comes with 1x imc-coil 3 pre-made coil; 1x imc-3 (velocity style) build deck; 1x manual; 1x USB cable for firmware upgrading; 1x tool pack (includes some extra O-rings, screws, cotton and 2 coils); 1xScrewdriver; 1x 510 adaptor; 1x Little Brush for cleaning the tank. It also comes with 2 silicon covers. One for the RDTA and one for the open hole when you remove the rdta.
































*The RDTA BOX mod:*

The mod is nice big and quite heavy, but yet it sits nice and comfortable in the hand. on the bottom you will see the twisted420 logo alongside the Ijoy logo.








On the side you get the RDTA BOX logo. On the back there is a nice incraving for the battery ventilation and on the front you have the micro usb, up and down, the screen and the fire button. At the top you have the tank, rdta and the cap you open to fill the tank with juice.












The battery door sits nice and tight but there is a gap at the top. The tank has an LED that turns on every time you take a hit (it can be turned off in the menu).


















The rdta cap sits nice and flush, but it is somewhat lose and comes off very easy. The juice hole is nice and big so filling this bad boy is as easy as 1..2..3. 5 clicks turns it on and off. When on the screen is clear and easy to read. In power mode It displays the battery power, puff counter, ohms, volts, watts (in TC mode the temp) and the power curve mod that you chose. Pressing the "+" or"-" will change the values in increments of .1 (in temp by increments of 1-degree C/F) and holding it in will change the values in increments of 1watt (or in temp by 10-degree C/F). 3 clicks lets you enter the menu. From the menu you can choose from TC (NI, Ti, SS316, TCR (M1 and m2)) power mode, you can flip the screen, choose from norm. soft, hard and user mode. Change the TCR values, turn the LED on/off, reset the puff counter and finale choose when the screen turns off. After you choose all the settings in TC mode you press the "+" to change watts and the "-" to change temp (316degrees in C and 600 degrees in F, unfortunately you cannot lock the resistance in temp or power mode.




The "+", "-" and fire buttons are nice and clicky. The fire button nice and big has a little noise to it when tapped and because of that can feel a bit cheaply made, the rest of the mod however has no rattle to it what so ever. The paint job on this mod is amazing, I have been using mine for about 3 weeks without a sleeve and there is no sign of the paint chipping (a sleeve is recommended). If it is left on its side, it will leak, and with 12.8 ML of juice inside it is no laughing matter. Because of the way it leaks so easily it is by no means pocket friendly, trust me after the second time if feels like your pants was attacked by juice you will ether leave it at home or vape the entire time you are outside.





*Pros/Cons:
Pros:*
12.9ml tank

Compatible with Ijoy's imc build decks

Amazing paint job,

510 trip tip adaptor

Easy to read screen

LED to show you how many juice is left in the tank

Firmware upgradable

200watts

*Cons:*
Rattle on fire button when tapped

Tank is a hassle to clean because it does not take apart

Not able to fit your own tank

Rdta cap is a bit too loose

Will leak when left on side

*Conclusion:*

The RDTA Box mod is truly a one of a kind mod/tank. The flavor and vaper production on this is amazing and by far one of my favorite mods to vape on. The option to use the wide range of imc build decks that Ijoy have available make the fact that you cannot use your one tank feel like nothing. With each style of build deck giving its one style of vaping. This is a must for any vaper out there, from those of you that like the weird things in life, and vaping at 40watts to those crazy vapers out there that want to vape at 200watts, this box mod offers everything one can need in a vape device.





Link to the product:
https://www.heavengifts.com/product/IJOY-RDTA-BOX-200W.html

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/3/17)

Nice review. What was your shipping method?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (18/3/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Nice review. What was your shipping method?


Heaven gifts chose it....it was the registered shipping method. Got a tracking number with and it arrived within about 3 weeks...


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Thanks for the review and the effort @Constantbester 

I saw this being offered at Vape Hyper (locally) a while ago and was quite intrigued and interested in the large juice capacity. Very interesting.

By the way, did you buy this mod or win it in a competition?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (18/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review and the effort @Constantbester
> 
> I saw this being offered at Vape Hyper (locally) a while ago and was quite intrigued and interested in the large juice capacity. Very interesting.
> 
> By the way, did you buy this mod or win it in a competition?


Was lucky enough to have won it in a competition....this really is a nice mod and the juice capacity wil keep you going a while...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

